# Any Redwall fans out there?



## Zabobula (Jul 11, 2011)

Did anyone used to read the Redwall series by Brian Jacques growing up? If so which book, or books, were your favorite?

Mine was actually, Mariel of Redwall. After that would probably be The Long Patrol. WOT WOT!!


----------



## Argentum (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh yes, a definite Redwall fan. I can't remember just how many of those books I used to read. I used to be able to know each book's chronological place too. I think Redwall was my favorite, the most Classic of them all! What an endearing series that was, with all sorts of woodland critters with a good sense of right and wrong. Noble mice and courageous other animals. It was a good series. Brian Jaques will be sorely, sorely missed.


----------



## Sweetblossom (Sep 2, 2011)

Ooh, yes! In fact, *Redwall* is still one of my favorite series! Brian Jacques is a great author.


----------



## RM Americano (Sep 14, 2011)

I think I read all of them that were available when I was still in elementary school.

Favorite and first one I picked up was Martin the Warrior.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Dec 2, 2011)

I've read the first in that series. Netflix has the animated series of Redwall.


----------

